# Repainted dials?



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, I've seen a lot of posts on here regarding repainted dials and trying to avoid them (atleast that's what the discussions have led me to believe the conclusion is on them) my question is what is the real problem with refinished dials. I can understand for the purist and most avid collector they may be searching for 100% originality and anything less just doesnt cut it but surely trying to find a 40+ year old wrist watch in A+ condition is exceptionally difficult and when one is its reflected in the price. I've seen plenty of very reasonably priced omegas which have clearly been refinished at very reasonable prices which would look superb on the wrist. are they best avoided or are they a way of getting a good quality watch that's not 100% original but still good value for money that still have longevity in them?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Hi, I've seen a lot of posts on here regarding repainted dials and trying to avoid them (atleast that's what the discussions have led me to believe the conclusion is on them) my question is what is the real problem with refinished dials. I can understand for the purist and most avid collector they may be searching for 100% originality and anything less just doesnt cut it but surely trying to find a 40+ year old wrist watch in A+ condition is exceptionally difficult and when one is its reflected in the price. I've seen plenty of very reasonably priced omegas which have clearly been refinished at very reasonable prices which would look superb on the wrist. are they best avoided or are they a way of getting a good quality watch that's not 100% original but still good value for money that still have longevity in them?


 You raise a very interesting point.

For me primarily as a collector, originality is the key, warts and all!

Re-painted dials is a no no and they are getting more & more common as the demand for vintage timepieces increases!

However, sourcing a replacement vintage dial I would deem acceptable if it was a like for like.

I have some vintage Gub timepieces that show a healthy patina but appear stable for now!

This is quite common on 50/60's (post Dresden) timepieces, suspect it was down to new manufacturing site, lacquer, quality control?

Have yet to see a minty 28/60.2/60.3,Q1 without a re-finished dial.

Some Omega dials of the same period appear to suffer the same degradation?

This is my personal standpoint, but others may care to differ, which is fine.

Alan


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

That's interesting. If I was in the market for a vintage divers watch I'd be more than happy with signs of wear, I think a submariner or seamaster with a good patina to the bezel on a nice vintage strap look beautiful however I'm after a dress watch and purely from an aesthetics point of view I'd like it to be clean and crisp. I was concerned also about if they've had a refinished dial, what other discrepancies are the hiding?


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Could someone give me their honest opinion on this please. The dial obviously looks remarkably clean which makes me think it's been refinished but is there anything else I should be wary about?

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222290723465


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

my idea is if you want something perfect, buy it new. you can find a perfect, original, dial: from a collector if you are lucky. vinn


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Could someone give me their honest opinion on this please. The dial obviously looks remarkably clean which makes me think it's been refinished but is there anything else I should be wary about?
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222290723465


 Looks good to me, good movement inside, dial looks fine to me possibly refinished but seems on the cheap side if that is the case.

If I had the spare cash I would have had that.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Had a long hard look at this as I have handled a lot of Omega's.

Hands & dial look ok to my myopic eyesight, in fact they look original, redial?

Case appears correct, if refinished, brushing is correct!

Case back.....dedication, not the greatest quality for a quality watch, but may have been added by a later owner?

What would I do?..... ask seller for images of movement & inside case back (watchmakers scratch marks & movement tell a lot).

If he his happy to comply & all is good.....snatch his hands off!

If the seller declines or movement is showing it's age (everything else is almost NOS) walk away and invest elsewhere.

Don't wish to dampen your enthusiasm but trying to insure all is correct & protect 'your' dosh!

Alan


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Could someone give me their honest opinion on this please. The dial obviously looks remarkably clean which makes me think it's been refinished but is there anything else I should be wary about?
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222290723465


 Watch is completely legit. Not a redial. The problem is that it doesn't have an original Omega crystal and this sometimes makes the dial not sit as it should in the case and can damage the entire watch. Moreso, the crystal is missing the tension ring and that's not a very good thing. It means that the dial+movement might not sit right and could even wiggle around a bit which would also mean that the crown might be a little difficult to pull and push back (I know from experience) which could even further risk damaging the watch.

Ask if the crystal is marked in the center with the omega logo. He has pretty good hi-res pictures and I'm not seeing it. And I also see the space on the edge of the dial where the silver colored tension ring should be. I could be wrong but I feel that it isn't there. Strap is low quality. Buckle seems aftermarket as well.

As Karrusel said, case back is inscribed with someone's initials which makes most buyers a bit hesitant. As he said, request a picture or two of the movement.

Can't say if the case is refinished but overall it looks very good given the age.

The crystal issue is easily fixable as you can get an original Omega crystal complete with tension ring for around 50$ (maybe even less). You might want to factor in a service cost if it's not serviced.

Price wise it's alright I guess. Not cheap but not expensive either.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Could someone give me their honest opinion on this please. The dial obviously looks remarkably clean which makes me think it's been refinished but is there anything else I should be wary about?
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222290723465


 I have one .Hope you have a smallish wrist that is the only thing that I could find fault with .


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

The knowledge of people on this forum is amazing. Thanks for your thoughts/advice. I'll email the seller for a picture of the movement. Vintage watches are really growing on me in a big way but as you will know, to the untrained eye it can be a minefield and I'm cautious as to avoid buying a dud. I'm also discovering watch manufacturers I've never heard of before by searching through eBay, some of which I really Like and then have to Google the name to learn about the history which is often fascinating and this is all thanks to TWF. Not sure my wife will be as Greatful when the postman keeps turning up with my latest purchases.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@JIMMYNo1, that's exactly the reason I was drawn into horology/collecting vintage timepieces, the history & development behind the timepiece itself.

The more you enquire & engage, your knowledge & understanding will increase exponentially.

I am sure learned members on the forum will agree with me, the process never stops.

It darn well sucks you in & never spits you out..... hopefully!

Enjoy the journey & good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Well decided against the omega for a few reasons, 1, Gimli pointing out the issues with the crystal despite a potentially easy fix. 2, Choco pointing out how small the case is. 3, the engraving on the back would bug the hell out of me. However, whilst searching eBay I stumbled across a favre leuba duomatic. completely unfamiliar with the brand and with the powers of Google did a bit of reading on it. Anyway the links below, not at all what I was searching for and maybe not to everyone's taste but at £65 it's not breaking the bank and I absolutely love the look of it. How much wrist time it will get will remain to be seen and being gold coloured it won't exactly compliment every outfit. In the meantime, the search for an Omega goes on.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122186844688


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I had this Omega and thought about keeping it "original" but it became difficult to read the dial.



In the end I had to have it done.

Mike


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the Leuba.

@tixntox can you show us some pics with the result ?


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Will do, it's on its way.



tixntox said:


> I had this Omega and thought about keeping it "original" but it became difficult to read the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm all for originality but sometimes too much of a good thing?


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

Just a point, I have a couple of watches passed down to me, I would never get the dials repainted!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I have found it very hard to find a dial that has been repainted that is anywhere as good as not.

I was very disapointed once having bought a Rado that looked good in the advert but not in the flesh. I sent it back and got refunded in full.

I'll see if I still have a picture of it somewhere


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Found it, I would love one of these but without it having the monkey with a brush treatment.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Well decided against the omega for a few reasons, 1, Gimli pointing out the issues with the crystal despite a potentially easy fix. 2, Choco pointing out how small the case is. 3, the engraving on the back would bug the hell out of me. However, whilst searching eBay I stumbled across a favre leuba duomatic. completely unfamiliar with the brand and with the powers of Google did a bit of reading on it. Anyway the links below, not at all what I was searching for and maybe not to everyone's taste but at £65 it's not breaking the bank and I absolutely love the look of it. How much wrist time it will get will remain to be seen and being gold coloured it won't exactly compliment every outfit. In the meantime, the search for an Omega goes on.
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122186844688


 It looks like a redial to me, I maybe wrong, but I think that model has the happy feet logo  The case has been brushed DIY, and the edges could be sharper. I would also pass.Just keep looking.

Cheers Martin


----------

